# Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

Hat einer beim Rennen in Japan richtig getippt, bitte mit Holger vom Anglers TopShop in Verbindung setzen. Info@anglers-topshop.de

Das nächste Rennen findet in Interlagos ind Brasilien statt, am 24.10. 

*Und jetzt herzlich willkommen bei der 18. Runde, dem Grand Prix in Interlagos in Brasilien!*

*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten (jeder darf 2 Tipps abgegeben!!)
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

Sorry, habs etwas "verpennt" dass das REnnen schon morgen stattfindet, daher solltet Ihr natürlich schnell tippen.
Dafür werde ich diesmal auch bis kurz vor dem Rennen warten bis ich den Thread schliesse.

Meine Tipps:
Schuhmacher
Barichello
Button

Barichello
Schuhmacher
Alonso


----------



## MichaelB (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

Moin,

ein letztes Mal...

1) M.Schumacher
2) R.Barricello
3) K.Raikkonen

oder

1) R.Barricello
2) M.Schumacher
3) R.Schumacher

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Case (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

Weil Schumi ein guter Mensch ist...und die Sache in Brasilien stattfindet

1. Barichello
2. M. Schuhmacher
3. Sato

oder

1. Barichello
2. M. Schuhmacher
3. Button

Case


----------



## brandungsteufel (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

Hallöchen,

1. Barichello
2. M.Schumacher
3. R.Schumacher

1. Barichello
2. M.Schumacher
3. Montoya


Good Luck


----------



## Discocvw (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

Moin,

ein letzter Versuch :

1) M.Schumacher
2) R.Barricello
3) Montoya

oder

1) R.Barricello
2) M.Schumacher
3) Coulthard


----------



## jancomic (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

Moin,

Tipp1
1)Barricello
2)Button
3)Montoya

Tipp2
1)Barricello
2)M.Schumacher
3)Alonso

Gruß
Jan


----------



## xonnel (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

1. Barichello
2. M.Schumacher
3. Raikoenen

1. Barichello
2. M.Schumacher
3. Montoya


----------



## duck_68 (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

Meine Tipps lauten:

1 M Schuhmacher
2 Barichello
3 Button


1 Barichello
2 R Schumacher
3 Button


----------



## Lotte (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

moin-moin,


hier meiner:

Schuhmacher
Barichello
Button

Barichello
Schumacher 
Button


----------



## Alexander2781 (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

Tip 1:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. F. Alonso


Tip 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. P. Montoya


----------



## karpfenwuerger (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

Tip 1:
1. Kimi Raikkonen
2. Rubens Barichello
3. Michael Schumacher

Tip 2:
1. Rubens Barichello
2. Kimi Raikkonen 
3. Michael Schumacher


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

Tip1:
1.Barrichello
2.M.Schumacher
3.K.Kaikkonen

Tip2:
1.K. Raikkonen
2.M.Schumacher
3.Barrichello


----------



## mad conny (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

Hallo,

meine Tipps sind:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. Button

oder

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. T. Sato


----------



## fly-martin (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

1. M. Schumacher
2.R.Barrichello
3. J.Buton

oder 
1. R.Barrichello
2. Raikkionen
3. J.Button


----------



## Lachsy (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

1. M. Schumacher
2.Montoya
3. J.Buton


1. R.Barrichello
2. Raikkionen
3. Montoya


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

1. M. Schumacher
2. T. Sato
3. R. Schumacher


1. R. Schumacher
2. J. Button
3. M. Schumacher


----------



## Supporter (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, letzte Runde*

Barrichello
Raikkönen
Montoya

2.
Barrichello
M.Schumacher
Sato


----------

